# Cannot mount Nikon Coolpix S570 as mass storage device

## darkscreamer

I couldn't mount a Nikon Coolpix S570 as storage device on my gentoo box, while it worked on other machines running windows vista and ubuntu 10.10. Both lsusb and dmesg detect the camera, but it doesn't appear as a device in /dev. Am i missing some kernel modules?

----------

## idella4

darkscreamer

Post the output of cat /etc/mtab;ls /proc/bus/usb;sudo grep usb /var/log/dmesg;sudo lspci -k

----------

## darkscreamer

```
# cat /etc/mtab

/dev/sda2 / ext4 rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

/dev/mapper/storage_volume-archive /mnt/archive ext4 rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,commit=0 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
```

```
# ls /proc/bus/usb/

001  002  003  004  005  006  007  008  devices
```

grep usb /var/log/dmesg

lspci -k

----------

## Section_8

Are you certain it's not a PTP camera - which isn't mountable as a mass storage device, but is supported by gphoto?  I think it's possible, using something like gphotofs, to make a PTP camera act like a mounted drive.  Maybe that's what ubuntu does.

----------

## darkscreamer

Installing gphoto2 didn't help. There are no use flags in libgphoto2 related to either "Nikon" or "Coolpix".

----------

## Section_8

According to http://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/16595/~/product-information---coolpix-s570 that is a PTP camera.  Also, this  http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php lists a lot of Nikons - though not your specific mode.  

Can you access it as root?

----------

## jathlon

In your /etc/make.conf try 

```
CAMERAS="ptp2"
```

That will add PTP to gphoto.   Actually if you have built gphoto (and libgphoto with nothing set for CAMERAS it should build support for all the cameras it supports.)  Check to make sure that you are  a member of the appropriate groups.   usb, plugdev.

More info here; 

http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/doc/manual/

later,

joe

----------

